# Bing and Bong - gerbils - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bing 
Adult gerbil

Bing was found abandoned in his cage in a car park. Luckily he was found by a passer by before the heavy rain set in. The finder was unable to keep him, so he has come to us to find a new home. 
We are asking for a donation of £30 for the cage, and a donation of whatever you can afford for Bing. He can go without the cage if you already have something suitable.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk[/URL]


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sadly, the little sandy gerbil passed away  Bing is still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

